# Need to Attest Daughters Birth Certificate



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Having a bit of a problem understanding this, so can someone please explain it.

In order to get my Daughter a Residents Visa here in the UAE, I understand I need to have her UK Birth Certificate 'Attested' by the UK Consulate here in Dubai. Correct? Now, what exactly do I take with me when I go there? Her Original Birth Certificate? X amount of copies? A copy of her UK Passport? Her Original Passport?

What exactly is it that I need to take with me? Can someone help. All this is getting me quite frustrated.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

You should call them and be sure exactly what you need. I have done this with numerous Consulate's in different countries and all have been quite helpful.

You can find an email address probably as well with a search of their site.

Other's may have done it here and know what they needed, but I tend to want to know exactly before I go wait in line anywhere! 



BritishGuy said:


> Having a bit of a problem understanding this, so can someone please explain it.
> 
> In order to get my Daughter a Residents Visa here in the UAE, I understand I need to have her UK Birth Certificate 'Attested' by the UK Consulate here in Dubai. Correct? Now, what exactly do I take with me when I go there? Her Original Birth Certificate? X amount of copies? A copy of her UK Passport? Her Original Passport?
> 
> What exactly is it that I need to take with me? Can someone help. All this is getting me quite frustrated.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Did all mine in UK before I left and sent original. Take all if you are not sure. (If in doubt about anything take everything).
After you have been to UK Consulate, you will need to take it to Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Send your wife, she can go in the ladies line and it will only take 5 mins. Last time I went the men's queue was about 200 strong.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

And don't forget to take photo id for yourself to get into the Embassy.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I'll take everything I have to the Consulate in the morning bright and early and will see how it goes.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, so I went to the UK Embassy this morning with all my documents in arm. Anyway, I was told that I need to send my daughters birth certificate to the UK (Milton Keynes) to the 'Legalisation Office' to get an FCO Apostile placed on the birth certificate (attested). 

Is this correct? 

Can I not get this done at the Embassy over here?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

This is why we keep telling everyone to do it before they come over, not your fault you didn't know though. They are very helpful at FCO, all details are on their website and they return within a couple of days. Give them a call.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

wandabug said:


> This is why we keep telling everyone to do it before they come over, not your fault you didn't know though. They are very helpful at FCO, all details are on their website and they return within a couple of days. Give them a call.


Had a similiar problem so i ordered duplicates off the general registrar web site.

General Register Office (GRO) - Official information on births, marriages and deaths

I had them sent to my parents house who then sent them to the legalisation department in milton keynes

Legalisation and apostille service: The FCO is the only official body authorised to issue apostilles in the UK

they returned them to my parents home. I then used an agent in the UK to attest them at the UAE embassy i used gulf visa

Visas from Middle East Embassies in London, like Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Egypt, Jordan, Syria, Iraq and Hajj, Umra Visas

They then sent them 2 me whole process to around 10 days and cost about 100GBP from memory.

Hope this helps


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I just realized that I don't need them. My employer has said so. Only need the marriage certificate attested and that's it. I so hope this is true.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

BritishGuy said:


> I just realized that I don't need them. My employer has said so. Only need the marriage certificate attested and that's it. I so hope this is true.


Actually think i went through the above process and didnt need them. Did you get you marriage certificate attested? if not you can use the same process as above.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You cannot sponsor your daughter (or enrol her at school) without her birth certificate attested. If you are sending the marriage certificate you may as well send the birth certificate anyway.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Does it depend on who your employer is? I've been told that we don't need it. The baby is 1 so still a little time for school yet (though I'd rather get it done just incase). Me and the Mrs got married in her home country, so she's getting the Marriage Certificate attested from her home country.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is confusing. I also had to get educational certificate attested for visa but that does not apply to Free Zones.


----------

